# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Máy CNC H của Tiinicat

## tiinicat

Chào các bác,
Do trước mua được mấy bộ combo giá rẻ của Khanh ( iamnot.romeo ) trên diễn đàn nên cũng mon men ráp một con máy H. Máy có hành trình 600mmx600mmx200mm, công dụng của máy chính là để phay đồng, nhôm lâu lâu có sắt thép thì cũng ăn lun mỏng mỏng thôi... Do đang trong giai đoạn thiết kế nên mình muốn post lên diễn đàn để lấy ý kiến của các bác thiết kế con máy ngon ngon và có động lực thực hiện lẹ hơn chứ để không chắc cả năm sau em cũng chưa lên được con máy.
Dàn cơ X,Y gồm 2 bộ combo hành trình 600mm như hình : ray bảng 25 NSK loại con trượt dài, vitme dk 25 hành trình 20mm, tổng dài gần 1 mét, nặng 130kg
Trục Z thiết kế : hành trình 200mm, ray THK SHS25V dài 520mm, vitme (chưa mua) định mua loại đường kính 20/25mm bước 5 hành trình 220-280mm dùng gối BK17 hoặc BK15 bác nào có vitme ngon có gối đỡ hú mình nha.
Spindle : Shinoh 2.2kw 17.000 vòng/phút mua của bác Hải trên diễn đàn. 
Motor : 2 x AC servo 400w cho trục X,Y do kéo qua dây đai tỉ số truyền 1:3, 1x AC servo 750w cho trục Z. 
Sau đây một số hình cho sinh động, sẽ đưa bản vẽ chi tiết lên sau... Mong các bác góp ý hoàn thiện thiết kế.

Đính kèm 35495

Cám ơn các bác đã xem,

----------

CKD, Ga con, itanium7000, Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Ây xầy. Dự án hứa hẹn rât hoành tráng đây. Chúc cụ thuần buồm xuôi gió ^^

----------


## solero

Cái bàn T rỉ quá. Cụ mang đi mài lại cho bóng đẹp nha  :Big Grin: 

Chúc cụ mau hoàn thành.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cái bàn T rỉ quá. Cụ mang đi mài lại cho bóng đẹp nha 
> 
> Chúc cụ mau hoàn thành.


mài oài, bóng lắm mà chạy 1 thời gian cũng rỉ thế àh

----------


## Ga con

Máy có mấy bộ combo ngon. Hồi trước thấy thèm mà không có lúa, hic

- Cần có thêm phương án che chắn cái trục Y, nhìn thế thôi chứ ba vớ nó vào dữ lắm
- Cái thân trục Z làm dày lên, dạng hộp càng ngon (dựng 1 cái vách phía trước, lắp spind vào xong làm tấm sắt hay nhôm che lại luôn là vừa đẹp).

Thanks.

----------


## tiinicat

Cái này là tại vì bảo dưỡng kém nè, mà cái bàn T của mình mới lắm để màu cho nó nổi đẹp thôi à  :Smile:  


> mài oài, bóng lắm mà chạy 1 thời gian cũng rỉ thế àh

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Chào các bác,
> Do trước mua được mấy bộ combo giá rẻ của Khanh ( iamnot.romeo ) trên diễn đàn nên cũng mon men ráp một con máy H. Máy có hành trình 600mmx600mmx200mm, công dụng của máy chính là để phay đồng, nhôm lâu lâu có sắt thép thì cũng ăn lun mỏng mỏng thôi... Do đang trong giai đoạn thiết kế nên mình muốn post lên diễn đàn để lấy ý kiến của các bác thiết kế con máy ngon ngon và có động lực thực hiện lẹ hơn chứ để không chắc cả năm sau em cũng chưa lên được con máy.
> Dàn cơ X,Y gồm 2 bộ combo hành trình 600mm như hình : ray bảng 25 NSK loại con trượt dài, vitme dk 25 hành trình 20mm, tổng dài gần 1 mét, nặng 130kg
> Trục Z thiết kế : hành trình 200mm, ray THK SHS25V dài 520mm, vitme (chưa mua) định mua loại đường kính 20/25mm bước 5 hành trình 220-280mm dùng gối BK17 hoặc BK15 bác nào có vitme ngon có gối đỡ hú mình nha.
> Spindle : Shinoh 2.2kw 17.000 vòng/phút mua của bác Hải trên diễn đàn. 
> Motor : 2 x AC servo 400w cho trục X,Y do kéo qua dây đai tỉ số truyền 1:3, 1x AC servo 750w cho trục Z. 
> Sau đây một số hình cho sinh động, sẽ đưa bản vẽ chi tiết lên sau... Mong các bác góp ý hoàn thiện thiết kế.
> 
> Đính kèm 35495
> ...


Uk cố lên Bác oy... 
Mình cũng đang nhức đầu lựa chọn Mô hình kiểu nào cho nó vững vả ít bị rung, hại não 2 tuần nay..., Lưỡng lự mãi chưa dám đụng... , Sai 1 ly... Tốn 1 mớ... Hahaha
Combo mình chưa có giống Bác lun..., Combo tự độ... Hơi phê... 
Ủng hộ tinh thần Bác...

----------


## tiinicat

> Máy có mấy bộ combo ngon. Hồi trước thấy thèm mà không có lúa, hic
> 
> - Cần có thêm phương án che chắn cái trục Y, nhìn thế thôi chứ ba vớ nó vào dữ lắm
> - Cái thân trục Z làm dày lên, dạng hộp càng ngon (dựng 1 cái vách phía trước, lắp spind vào xong làm tấm sắt hay nhôm che lại luôn là vừa đẹp).
> 
> Thanks.


Cám ơn anh Gà con, cho em hỏi xíu là trục Y của em nó có mấy miếng Inox che rồi (dĩ nhiên vẫn còn khe hở bên hông ) mình có cần thiết kế che chắn thêm không anh. Em đang nghĩ phương án che chắn cho trục Z ... hiện tại không biết che như thế nào, nhưng nghe nói nếu phay sắt bavớ bay lên rất dễ đi con trượt.

----------


## tiinicat

Hôm nay cập nhật bản vẽ có thông số kích thước, các bác góp ý giúp mình. Mình có chỉnh lại thêm cái bệ chổ vai máy nhằm giảm cao độ vai cho dễ gia công hơn và cứng vững hơn.




Thân,

----------

CKD, Ga con, trandai87

----------


## hoctap256

Đẹp........ ao ước :3

----------


## huuminhsh

cái máy của bác làm xong chắc hơn tấn .riếng cái đế không là khoan 700kg rồi .quá dzữ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em thấy ok rồi đó anh. Vai thấp xuống là ko còn lăn tăng về việc gia công rồi. cái này bỏ lên máy xử 1 phát luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Đã gia công đế thì ... đừng dùng combo nữa. Gia công luôn chỗ bắt ray và gối vitme luôn đi bác.

----------


## itanium7000

Đúng đấy, cái khung to mà combo bé thì cũng hơi phí. Em cũng đang làm một con dạng H, của em đang nháp đây:

----------

nhatson

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@itanium7000: anh ơi cho khoảng cách ray trục X lại gần nhau chút, em thấy tỉ tệ hợp lý là ray nằm ở vị trí 1/4 và 3/4 của bàn T. Máy H thì làm trục Z ray trượt lên trượt xuống sẽ cứng vững và rộng cái gầm hơn.

Mấy bộ này của NSK, cấp chính xác C3, mỗi bộ nặng 100kg, cực kỳ cứng vững luôn. Máy móc cũ kỹ ngoài mấy hàng cơ khí sao làm đạt độ chính xác này.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Các cụ vẽ bằng phần mềm gì vậy? Đẹp vãi, chả bù ông autocad  :Frown:

----------


## linhdt1121

> Đúng đấy, cái khung to mà combo bé thì cũng hơi phí. Em cũng đang làm một con dạng H, của em đang nháp đây:


Cụ làm quá dữ, hóng cụ làm phần khung.
Ko biết khung cụ đúc hay mua khung có sẵn rồi.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Tuấn

> Đúng đấy, cái khung to mà combo bé thì cũng hơi phí. Em cũng đang làm một con dạng H, của em đang nháp đây:


Cái khung này đẹp này  :Smile:  Làm đê cụ.

Em còn thừa mấy cặp ray 25, buồn buồn chế con máy giống thía lày chơi thì hơi uổng  :Smile:  Để em ngồi nghĩ xem chế làm gì cái đã, thích roài đơi  :Smile:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## tiinicat

> Đã gia công đế thì ... đừng dùng combo nữa. Gia công luôn chỗ bắt ray và gối vitme luôn đi bác.


Lúc lên cái khung máy mình cũng muốn gia công chỗ bắt ray lun, nhưng lỡ mua bộ combo của NSK ngon ngon giờ gia công thêm ray và vitme nữa thì cung thêm 1 mớ tiền nên quyết định chơi combo lun. Mà combo ngang tầm 300mm,ray 25mm, full sắt đen nên cũng khá cứng vững.

----------


## tiinicat

> Em thấy ok rồi đó anh. Vai thấp xuống là ko còn lăn tăng về việc gia công rồi. cái này bỏ lên máy xử 1 phát luôn


Đó cũng là lý do mà anh đôn cái bệ phía dưới cái vai cao lên  :Smile: , nghe theo em làm vậy cho nó dễ gia công chính xác...

----------


## Ga con

Cỡ cái combo đó thì cứng lắm rồi.
Có cây vít me bước lớn quá phay kim loại cứng không ngon lắm thôi, phay nhôm chạy tốc độ cao thì ngon.

Thanks.

----------

tiinicat

----------


## tiinicat

Lâu lâu quay lại cập nhật dự án của mình vẫn đang tiếp tục giai đoạn thiết kế. Hiện tại mình tham khảo thiết kế trên mạng thì có rất nhiều máy H có vai và X dính liền với nhau. Không biết làm sao nó gia công mặt đế vai H và mặt bắt ray cho vuông góc được. Hiện tại mình muốn gia công đế vai H và mặt bắt combo vuông góc với nhau.

Thân,
Anhkhoi

----------


## nhatson

> Lâu lâu quay lại cập nhật dự án của mình vẫn đang tiếp tục giai đoạn thiết kế. Hiện tại mình tham khảo thiết kế trên mạng thì có rất nhiều máy H có vai và X dính liền với nhau. Không biết làm sao nó gia công mặt đế vai H và mặt bắt ray cho vuông góc được. Hiện tại mình muốn gia công đế vai H và mặt bắt combo vuông góc với nhau.
> 
> Thân,
> Anhkhoi


máy phay giường hoặc bào giường còn ngon chác được
máy nhỏ nhỏ của china em thấy quang cáo dùng dmg 5 trục để gia công

----------


## tiinicat

> máy phay giường hoặc bào giường còn ngon chác được
> máy nhỏ nhỏ của china em thấy quang cáo dùng dmg 5 trục để gia công


Nếu dùng máy phay giường chắc phải có đầu chuyển hướng spindle 90, từ đứng sang nằm ngang độ giống cái của bác Luyến. Mà đúng là phải máy khủng một chút tại mấy cái vai này không hề nhỏ ...

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu dùng máy phay giường chắc phải có đầu chuyển hướng spindle 90, từ đứng sang nằm ngang độ giống cái của bác Luyến. Mà đúng là phải máy khủng một chút tại mấy cái vai này không hề nhỏ ...


vai thường cũng cở 200mm đổ là dùng dao phay lăn rồi cán dài .. nói chung là 5đ thôi

----------


## CKD

Cũng không khó, máy phay khổ lớn có adpter quay dao 90 độ là quất được thôi  :Smile:

----------

tiinicat

----------


## tiinicat

Đời không như là mơ, em thiết kế cho đã xong đến phần gia công không khả thi lắm nên đi ra mấy bãi mua đồ về cho đỡ phải chế cháo với lại giảm chi phí một xíu. Với sự hỗ trợ của Khanh ( Iamnot.Romeo) thì em cũng làm xong được con Z khủng long, mua được ke sắt, bàn máy bên Q8... giờ thiết kế máy của em như sau. Các bác xem rồi chém cho vui...

----------


## mylove299

truyền đai liệu có ổn không nhỉ.

----------


## tiinicat

Truyền đai giữ motor và vitme hả anh, em nghĩ nghĩ cũng tốt. Nhiều công nghiệp cũng dùng truyền đai, cơ cấu của combo này cũng dùng truyền đai. Em tận dụng dùng lun, nếu không ổn em sẽ thay bằng dẫn động trực tiếp sau.

----------


## Gamo

Gỡ bỏ cái mặt bích, cắt plasma mặt bích motor mới đêêêêêê, 5 phút thui

----------


## Tuan Kieu

H nó ko là một khối mà ghép lại như vậy , khi lắp phải rà . Và chạy một thời gian nó long ốc ra lại rà lại hã bác ? sao ko hàn một khối và gia công chuẩn nhi? chi phí cao hả bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

> H nó ko là một khối mà ghép lại như vậy , khi lắp phải rà . Và chạy một thời gian nó long ốc ra lại rà lại hã bác ? sao ko hàn một khối và gia công chuẩn nhi? chi phí cao hả bác


ghép lại rà ngon lành thì đóng chốt định vị cũng Ok mà bác Tuan Kieu

----------


## tiinicat

> H nó ko là một khối mà ghép lại như vậy , khi lắp phải rà . Và chạy một thời gian nó long ốc ra lại rà lại hã bác ? sao ko hàn một khối và gia công chuẩn nhi? chi phí cao hả bác


Bác nói có lý, lúc làm mình không nghĩ vấn đề này. Do H là một khối to (600x860x250) và có nhiều chi tiết nên mình sợ gá đặt gia công không chuẩn nên mình mới làm các eke ghép lại với nhau. Giờ cũng đã lỡ gia công mấy tấm này rồi nên chắc phải chịu khó lúc lắp ghép rà cho chuẩn thôi... sau khi đã chuẩn muốn cho nó không rớt ra chắc phải chấm bong các phần lại với nhau  :Smile: .

----------


## tiinicat

> Gỡ bỏ cái mặt bích, cắt plasma mặt bích motor mới đêêêêêê, 5 phút thui


Em cũng đang ngán cái vụ mặt bích, mặt bích nó bắt bulong vào chổ bắt ray nên muốn gỡ mặt bích chỉ có cách tháo hết ray hoặc dùng máy cắt cắt phần mặt bích đi. Anh Gamo cũng có một bộ anh xử vụ mặt bích này như thế nào anh ?

----------


## tiinicat

Cập nhật tiến độ thi công con máy H sau nhiều ngày thiết kế. Với sự hỗ trợ của Khanh romeo trong 2 ngày thì em cũng đã lên được trục Y và vai H...


Nội thất bộ combo ...

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, ppgas, secondhand, zentic

----------


## vufree

Há há. Tui biết phải làm gì rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Bán hết đi anh  :Wink:

----------


## vufree

Chờ Anh bán nhà đã :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## tiinicat

> Há há. Tui biết phải làm gì rồi.


Em thì biết a muốn làm gì rồi hehe, nó được cái nặng lắm anh chắc phải 700kg đó  :Smile:  ! 
Khanh còn để một bộ của anh bên nhà em nè  :Smile:

----------

vufree

----------


## CKD

Cái mặt bàn nhìn ghiền quá luôn, dày chắc phải trên 20mm

----------


## mylove299

> Cái mặt bàn nhìn ghiền quá luôn, dày chắc phải trên 20mm


25mm bác CKD ợ

----------


## tiinicat

> Cái mặt bàn nhìn ghiền quá luôn, dày chắc phải trên 20mm


Dạ, cái mặt bàn đó 25mm đó bác, khá ngon  :Smile: , nhưng hơi nhiều lỗ.

----------


## Gamo

Mua đi, ông Vũ ca sĩ đang dọn nhà bán rẻ kìa

----------


## vufree

Ờ, dọn ra đường ở để nhà chứa đồ .. kkekek

----------


## Gamo

> Cập nhật tiến độ thi công con máy H sau nhiều ngày thiết kế. Với sự hỗ trợ của Khanh romeo trong 2 ngày thì em cũng đã lên được trục Y và vai H...
> Đính kèm 39024
> Đính kèm 39025
> Nội thất bộ combo ...
> Đính kèm 39026


Hehe, cuối cùng đã gỡ mặt bích ra rùi hả?

----------


## tiinicat

Ngày thứ 3 cùng Khanh làm con máy, gần như sau khi chỉnh xong X và Y đạt độ vuông góc và song song trong khoảng 2 vạch (0.02) trong khoảng cách 200mm.

----------


## vufree

Hình như Bác làm mất hành trình trục X nhiều nhỉ?

----------


## mylove299

> Ngày thứ 3 cùng Khanh làm con máy, gần như sau khi chỉnh xong X và Y đạt độ vuông góc và song song trong khoảng 2 vạch (0.02) trong khoảng cách 200mm.


mặt bàn này dễ khoan không Khôi? mình chưa thử chỉ sợ nóa cứng quá.

----------


## tiinicat

> Hình như Bác làm mất hành trình trục X nhiều nhỉ?


Khe hở giữa 2 vai tầm 480mm đó anh còn bộ combo thì di chuyển được đến 600mm lận. Nhưng làm nhiêu đó là đủ với em rồi  :Smile: .

----------


## tiinicat

> mặt bàn này dễ khoan không Khôi? mình chưa thử chỉ sợ nóa cứng quá.


Dạ em dùng khoan từ khoan thấy ổn anh, nó không cứng lắm đâu cũng giống thép bình thường thôi. Mà không biết thép gì mà bề mặt không thấy xíu rỉ nào hết...

----------


## Nam CNC

canh gì 0.02 cho 200mm , bộ đó chính xác hơi bị cao , canh gì mà bèo quá ... làm lại đi cha

----------


## tiinicat

> canh gì 0.02 cho 200mm , bộ đó chính xác hơi bị cao , canh gì mà bèo quá ... làm lại đi cha


Haha, đại ca Nam đã nói thể thì để em canh lại. Canh bộ combo sắt thì em và Khanh canh được 0.01mm nhưng mà nếu canh với vuông góc giữa X và Y thì nó hơi phê xíu do mấy bộ này nặng quá xá. Để cuối tuần em xử nó...nghĩ xả hơi mấy ngày  :Smile: .

----------


## vufree

Bộ này canh làm cách nào canh vuông góc XY vậy Bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì chắc 1 tiếng là xong .... em đem theo con đội quay tay của xe hơi nữa là ok , còn cục vuông góc hay tấm sắt phẳng em có đủ.

em thì tháo 2 con ốc ụ visme ra để trượt cho mượt và nhanh , sau đó chuẩn rồi gắn ốc lại sau chứ đẩy cho nó trượt thì lên chuột à , 2 cha này gà mờ lắm , cha Khanh chém gió thành bão chứ kinh nghiệm còn non còn xanh lắm.

----------


## tiinicat

> em thì chắc 1 tiếng là xong .... em đem theo con đội quay tay của xe hơi nữa là ok , còn cục vuông góc hay tấm sắt phẳng em có đủ.
> 
> em thì tháo 2 con ốc ụ visme ra để trượt cho mượt và nhanh , sau đó chuẩn rồi gắn ốc lại sau chứ đẩy cho nó trượt thì lên chuột à , 2 cha này gà mờ lắm , cha Khanh chém gió thành bão chứ kinh nghiệm còn non còn xanh lắm.


2 tụi em chắc làm hơi lâu, hay bữa nào anh rãnh anh qua hỗ trợ 2 thằng em xanh và non cho lên tay nghề ha  :Smile:  ??? Em mời anh nước mía há ... Em dang án binh bất động đợi hồi phục công lực

----------


## tiinicat

> Bộ này canh làm cách nào canh vuông góc XY vậy Bác?


Bác hỏi đúng , sau khi mình nghiêng cứu lại bài của anh Nam CNC thì đúng là mình chưa canh vuông góc đươc cho X và Y. Chỉ canh được trục X ( ray X) song song với một cạnh của trục Y. 
Sắp tới em sẽ canh Z vuông góc với X cái này thì dễ, chỉ cần gá đồng hồ so vào mặt bích Z để rà một cạnh của mặt bích X là xong . Rồi dùng Z và X để canh vuông góc với Y ( cần thêm 1 ke vuông đặt lên Y). Có sai sót gì thì bác Vũ và anh Nam góp ý thêm...

Thân,

----------


## Tuấn

Ui con này cơ cấu canh song song XY ở chỗ nào thía bác chủ ? em nhìn mãi chưa ra ạ.

----------


## tiinicat

> Ui con này cơ cấu canh song song XY ở chỗ nào thía bác chủ ? em nhìn mãi chưa ra ạ.


Hehe,chắc do bài đăng của em chưa có cụ thể nên nhiều anh em thắc mắt. Em canh song song ray X với Y bằng cách gắn đồng hồ so lên mặt bích X sau đó đẩy X di chuyển so với mặt bích của Y và rà như sau :
1/ So đồng hồ so với mặt trên của Y để đảo bảo ray X tịnh tiến nằm trên mặt phẳng song song với mặt phẳng của Y. Sau đó canh chỉnh bằng cách chêm cao độ ở 2 vai H công đoạn này mất sức lắm bác do combo nặng quá.
2/ So đồng hồ so với 1 cạnh bên hông của mặt bích Y (cạnh vuông góc với ray trượt) để mặt phẳng X song song với cạnh vuông góc ray Y.
Lúc này đả có yếu tố cần để lập mặt của bộ X và Y vuông góc, yếu tố đủ để vuông góc thì mình cần phải so thêm 1 lần canh khác. Để làm em sẽ gá Z lên và cân chỉnh vuông góc XYZ lun. Đó là lý luận của em,các bác góp ý giúp. 
Để em cố gắng làm một bài canh chỉnh con H giông bài của đại ca Nam ròm cho nó rõ ràng, các bác dễ góp ý. Dự dịnh là hôm nay sẽ canh chỉnh...

Thân,

----------


## Tuấn

Em đang lăn tăn vụ máy H, với máy C thì X phải song song với Y, còn với máy H thì hình như cái này không bắt buốc. 

Nếu bỏ qua vụ căn XY song song để lấy mốc mà căn tiếp Z thì có vấn đề gì không nếu X không song song với Y nhỉ ? Sau này lắp cái bàn mình phạt bên nghiêng đi là được ?

----------


## tiinicat

> Em đang lăn tăn vụ máy H, với máy C thì X phải song song với Y, còn với máy H thì hình như cái này không bắt buốc. 
> 
> Nếu bỏ qua vụ căn XY song song để lấy mốc mà căn tiếp Z thì có vấn đề gì không nếu X không song song với Y nhỉ ? Sau này lắp cái bàn mình phạt bên nghiêng đi là được ?


Bác có thể bỏ qua bước căn song song với Y để ráp Z lên rồi canh một lần lun cũng được, tại thật ra sau khi bắt Z lên bác cũng phải canh song song X và Y thôi à và bác cũng sẽ làm Y chang như vậy với Z giữ cứng lại. Do mình thích làm đến đâu canh đến đó thôi  :Smile: .

----------


## tiinicat

Hôm nay em và Khanh đã cân chỉnh máy cho vuông góc, e post vài tấm hình lên cho các xem trước . Mai hay mốt em có thời gian em sẽ post ảnh và video từng bước cân chỉnh con máy H của em cho các bác tham khảo.

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, Ga con, GORLAK, hoangson, MINHAT, minhdt_cdt10, saudau

----------


## tiinicat

Sau khi post bài có vài bác hỏi về cách canh chỉnh con máy H, hôm nay mình ngồi viết lại cách mình canh chỉnh con máy học hỏi từ bài canh chỉnh con máy của anh Nam CNC. Có sai sót gì các bác góp ý:
Đầu tiên làm em tháo bộ combo ra cân chỉnh sao cho một cạnh mặt bích song song với ray trượt, cạnh vuông góc còn lại sẽ vuông góc ray ( mặt bích được tụi Nhật mài phẳng nên em cũng yên tâm dù nó về bãi đã không còn được long lanh như lúc sản xuất)






Sau đó canh chỉnh mặt bích của combo có phẳng hay không, cái này gần như e yên tâm vì tụi NSK thì làm rất yên tâm chỉ sợ lúc ở bãi tháo ra tháo vào thôi. Nhưng sau khi vệ sinh sạch sẽ ráp lại thì bao chuẩn. Em làm như vậy lần lượt cho 2 bộ combo X và Y. Sai số 1 vạch.






Mặt bàn em mua được mài phẳng nên cái này củng giúp em yên tâm phần nào. Giờ em ráp Y lên bàn và bắt X lên 2 vai. Lúc này em canh chỉnh sao cho X trượt trên mặt phẳng song với mặt phẳng mặt bích của Y. Dùng đồng hồ so gá lên mặt bích X, đầu đông hồ so gá lên mặt bích Y. ( Bác coi tạm hình đã bắt Z lên X)






Sau khi có ray X nằm trên mặt phẳng song song với Y, em canh tiếp cho ray song song với đường thằng vuông góc với ray Y nằm trên mặt bích ( em đã nói ở trên). Cái này chỉ là tiền đề để có X và Y vuông góc với nhau vì lúc này mặt X còn có thể lật ra lật vào.



Giờ em gá Z lên để canh vuông góc Z và mặt bàn. Em dùng eke để so vuông góc, để Z vuông góc mình canh 1 mặt và sau đó xoay 90 độ để có mặt Z vuông góc với mặt bàn.










Thân,

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

hoho ít nhất là vậy chứ , sao canh xong đạt mức độ đó thấy thỏa mãn không ? bữa nào qua đây 2 chú mời tui nước mía nhá ..... thấy cái vụ dùng ốc lã đầu để canh góc nghiêng Z hơi bị thông minh đó .

----------

CKD

----------


## saudau

> Sau khi post bài có vài bác hỏi về cách canh chỉnh con máy H, hôm nay mình ngồi viết lại cách mình canh chỉnh con máy học hỏi từ bài canh chỉnh con máy của anh Nam CNC. Có sai sót gì các bác góp ý:
> Đầu tiên làm em tháo bộ combo ra cân chỉnh sao cho một cạnh mặt bích song song với ray trượt, cạnh vuông góc còn lại sẽ vuông góc ray ( mặt bích được tụi Nhật mài phẳng nên em cũng yên tâm dù nó về bãi đã không còn được long lanh như lúc sản xuất)


Cái chổ này mình hơi thắc mắc tý. Cái combo lắp ray thì cố định, cái đồng hồ so thì cũng cố định => khoảng cách từ cây ray ra cũng không đổi, vậy thì trong trường hợp này bác đẩy cái mặt Y tới sáng nó cũng chả nhảy vạch nào (có chăng là do cái miếng thép bị dính bụi thoai). Cái clip thứ 2 cũng vậy.

Chổ này, mình thấy bác phải chấm cái đồng hồ so vào cạnh vuông góc với cạnh trong hình và đẩy X (đẩy đồng hồ so) thì đúng hơn phải không?!....

----------


## CKD

Cái ảnh đầu tiên của bác chủ.
Thắc méc của cụ saudau.

Cái này là kiểm tra cạnh mặt bích có song song với ray Y hay không. Chứ không có tác dụng nào khác.

Phần này bác chủ có giải thích. Giả thuyết là mặt bích đã được vuông chuẩn. Khi so & khẳng định 1 cạch song song với ray. Thì cạnh còn lại có thể dùng để so vuông. Khi đó gá đồng hồ lên trục X rồi so với cạnh này là xác định được.

----------

Minh Phúc, saudau, tiinicat

----------


## saudau

Thanks cụ CKD nhắc nhở, hồi nãy đang lubu đọc ko kỹ, hihihi

----------


## Minh Phúc

bác cho e hỏi cái cụm z ý ạ, e thấy bác chỉnh độ nghiêng trái, phải bằng ốc công (ok) nhưng còn chiều nghiêng trước, sau thì bác dùng gì để căn z ạ? phải chăng bác dùng lon bia để đệm thêm ạ?
thank!

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, ốc công thì phải có thêm 2 con dưới nữa chứ hả?

----------


## tiinicat

> Cái ảnh đầu tiên của bác chủ.
> Thắc méc của cụ saudau.
> 
> Cái này là kiểm tra cạnh mặt bích có song song với ray Y hay không. Chứ không có tác dụng nào khác.
> 
> Phần này bác chủ có giải thích. Giả thuyết là mặt bích đã được vuông chuẩn. Khi so & khẳng định 1 cạch song song với ray. Thì cạnh còn lại có thể dùng để so vuông. Khi đó gá đồng hồ lên trục X rồi so với cạnh này là xác định được.


Cám ơn bác CKD đã trả lời giúp em, nó chính xác là như bác nói  :Smile: . Do có thể thời gian ở bãi bị tháo ra hoặc va chạm nên cạnh mặt bích mất đi độ song song với ray, em chỉ tháo ra cân lại để được cạnh còn lại vuông góc thôi ạ !

----------


## tiinicat

> bác cho e hỏi cái cụm z ý ạ, e thấy bác chỉnh độ nghiêng trái, phải bằng ốc công (ok) nhưng còn chiều nghiêng trước, sau thì bác dùng gì để căn z ạ? phải chăng bác dùng lon bia để đệm thêm ạ?
> thank!


Nghiêng trước nghiêng sau thì em phải chêm cụ ạ, lúc làm em không tính đến vụ canh mặt này. Nếu nhỏ thì em dùng giấy bạc, nếu lớn thì em cắt lon bia ra canh thui  :Smile:  !

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## tiinicat

> Ủa, ốc công thì phải có thêm 2 con dưới nữa chứ hả?


À cái này em thấy không cần phải 2 con dưới đâu bác, em và Khanh vẫn dùng 2 con trên và siết nhẹ ốc để chỉnh thôi á  :Smile: ! Em không biết có thêm 2 con dưới có tác dụng gì thêm không nhưng theo em nếu thêm 2 con dưới chỉnh chắc hơi bị khó tại siết con trên lại phải nới con dưới cho nó đều. Nhưng thật sự em không rành về thêm 2 con ốc này.

----------

Gamo

----------


## mylove299

> Ủa, ốc công thì phải có thêm 2 con dưới nữa chứ hả?


chức năng ko phải ốc công lão Gamo ui. chức năng của nó là chỉnh góc xoay của mặt bích Z quanh trục Y  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, tiinicat

----------


## Gamo

> À cái này em thấy không cần phải 2 con dưới đâu bác, em và Khanh vẫn dùng 2 con trên và siết nhẹ ốc để chỉnh thôi á ! Em không biết có thêm 2 con dưới có tác dụng gì thêm không nhưng theo em nếu thêm 2 con dưới chỉnh chắc hơi bị khó tại siết con trên lại phải nới con dưới cho nó đều. Nhưng thật sự em không rành về thêm 2 con ốc này.


Hehe, nhầm, thiết kế kiểu bọn ông thì 2 con là đủ  :Wink: 

Chiêu này hay

----------


## Nam CNC

Đừng dùng lon bia , nếu gia công đồ nhẹ thì ok , còn không chịu chơi mua thước lá về mà chêm cho nó sang chảnh...

Máy công cụ japan thì chưa thấy chêm lá thép chứ máy khác thì chêm như laser hay lắp ghép gì đó thì thấy chêm rồi đó nha , nhưng được 1 cái bên đó nó có loại lá thép chuyên dụng để chêm , hình chữ U cho ghép ăn khớp vào chổ con ốc luôn , ra bãi rã máy Q8  thấy máy lá thép mỏng vất dưới đất thì nhờ lụm với xin nhé , cần lắm à.

----------

tiinicat

----------


## hung1706

Theo em thấy thì mặt bích với ray chưa hẳn song song nhau chứ chưa kể vuông góc nhau.
Canh máy H khá phức tạp cần nhiều đồ chơi gá lên canh mới dc. 
Em canh theo từng bước thế này :
B1: 2 mặt phẳng X và Y song song nhau ( rà ngang, dọc và chéo 2 cạnh của mặt bàn ). Món máy H thì cho rà X song song theo mp Y và cân chỉnh lên xuống tại 2 đầu combo X. Sau đó cho X tại vị trí góc trái/phải lock lại và cho Y chạy ra vô rà và cân tại 2 đầu combo Y đến khi cân song song là thành công. Nếu cẩn thận test thêm 2 đường chéo cho chắc cú.
B2: Rà canh vuông góc X Y. Bước này cần cái bàn map vuông chuẩn 2 cạnh X Y. Đặt bàn map lên mặt bàn và rà cạnh X song song theo X trc, lock cứng bàn không cho bàn dịch chuyển khi đã chỉnh cho cạnh X of bàn // X. Sau đó lock cứng X lại và cho Y chạy xem xéo nghiêng thế nào. Rồi chỉnh xéo qua lại theo pp chia 1/2 (vd trên 400mm htrinh lệch 0.1 thì cho kim đến vị trí 200mm lệch 0.05 và chỉnh cho kim lệch về 0 hoặc 0.01 gì đó) . Sau dó lại làm tiếp từ đầu là rà X xong rà Y và chỉnh. Em bảo đảm chia từ từ là tu thành chánh quả. Đừng nóng vội mà chỉnh nhiều sẽ phản tác dụng như Dục tốc thì bất lực  :Smile: )))
B3: Canh Z // và vuông với X thì tương tự canh X Y theo 2 bước trên. Vấn đề là chỉ cần canh mp Z // mp X là dc vì sang B4 sẽ rõ.
B4: Canh Z // và vuông theo mp Y (mặt bàn). Lúc này theo phép bắt cầu trèo tường qua nhà em hàng xóm thì nếu Z vuông và // với Y rồi thì sẽ vuông với X thôi chứ nhể. Dụng cụ cần thiết sẽ là 1 cái eke vuông góc để dựng bàn map lên. Rà cho mặt bàn map // mp X rồi lock lại. Rà cạnh X bàn map // truc X sau đó rà Z song song với cạnh Z bàn map. Sau khi xong sẽ cho ra được kq là X Z vuông góc nhau và vuông với mp Y ( xOz và xOy theo tọa độ Đề - các). Xoay cả bệ eke + bàn map 90 độ và rà mp Z // vuông mp Y như thao tác trên ( cho ra yOz với xOy). Chứng tỏ 3 mp xOy yOz và xOz lần lượt vuông góc nhau. 
Sau khi hoàn chỉnh thì em cam đoan máy vuông chuẩn. Việc còn lại là lock khóa sao cho ốc bulong ko bị tuôn gây ra việc máy nó không bị méo xiêu vẹo khi chạy tgian lâu. 
Bài chém gió of em đến đây xin hết. Cảm ơn các bác đã xem  :Big Grin:

----------

tiinicat

----------


## Thaihamy

Mình nghĩ quan trọng canh các trục vuông góc nhau càng chuẩn càng tốt. Còn canh chỉnh mặt phẳng các // nhau chỉ cần tương đối, vì khi dao phả mặt bàn rồi thì các mặt phẳng đã // nhau.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cái bộ combo của lão Tí Nị hàng gấu thì thường cao độ mặt bích đã chuẩn & phẳng, mặt bàn thì đã phẳng, nếu giả sử 2 vai đỡ cũng chuẩn thì chắc chắn là song song rồi, trừ khi lắp ráp ko để combo tì trực tiếp vào vai mà phải qua trung gian hoặc bị dính bụi đất. Ngoài ra còn có 1 vụ nữa là trong quá trình vận chuyển thì đôi khi mấy cha quăng quật làm lệch ray, cong vít me thôi. Do đó so song song X Y trong trường hợp này chủ yếu là để kiểm tra xem combo có bị trục trặc gì ko, vai có phay đúng hay ko trước khi thực hiện các bước khác.

Cái vụ đo vuông góc của các lão ấy mới quan trọng. Chiêu dùng 2 con ốc của chú Khanh cũng hay. Thế cái vụ Z bị nhô ra phía trước hoặc cúp về phía sau ko có chiêu nào ngoài lót lon bia & giấy bạc hả?

----------

tiinicat

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Hưng ... cạnh bên mặt bích và ray chưa hẳn song song thì mình phải canh lại cho song song , bề mặt 2 cạnh mặt trên có song song thì mình dùng thước kẹp hay đồng hồ so mình rà xem 2 bên 4 điểm ở 4 góc có bằng nhau khộng thì mới biết , nhưng với công nghệ và nguyên combo của hãng NSK gia công và gia công tới công đoạn mài thì chắc dư yêu cầu của anh em rồi.

---- với máy gỗ do không đủ điều kiện để canh và đo đạc nên mới có cái màn phay mặt bàn , em thì rất ghét cái vụ tự nó xử nó , em chỉ làm trò này khi đã canh song song và vuông 3 mặt và spindle phải song song Z và vuông XY , nói tóm lại trò này là để sửa lại cái mặt bàn cho chuẩn với khung chứ không phải là phay mặt bàn giúp cái khung chuẩn ... nếu làm không tốt phần canh chỉnh thì cái vụ tự phay mặt bàn cả chục lần thì lần nào cũng ăn phôi , sờ bề mặt nhấp nhô gơn sóng , phay theo chiều X ok , nhưng phay theo chiều Y thì lại bay ra 1 miếng dùng đồng hồ dò lại thì em nó cứ nhảy theo hình sin theo vết dao.

---- Nhiều bạn nói em chập cheng khó tính , ,tính của em là làm máy DIY nhưng cố gắng đạt độ chính xác như máy hãng , hiểu được cái gì thì phải phấn đấu theo cái đó, chứ không lấp liếm cho qua , tự mình tự sướng .

----------

Gamo, tiinicat

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Gamo , cái vụ không muốn lót thép hay lót lon bia thì sau khi canh chuẩn hết rồi , chổ nào chưa chuẩn để đó , tháo các bộ combo ra , đem nguyên cái khung đi phay chổ lắp ghép lại , dò theo chổ nào chuẩn để làm gốc rồi sau đó bang cái mặt chưa đúng , với cách này thì khỏi chêm. Mà nói thiệt tìm ra cái chổ có cái máy lớn mà làm được đúng tiêu chuẩn thì mò kim đáy bể , người ta chả chịu bỏ ra cả ngày để canh khung sau đó phay mặt 5 phút cho mình đâu , tính nhiêu xèng ???

----------

Gamo, tiinicat

----------


## vufree

thép chêm hả? cứ quất lưỡi lam cho Tui

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Vấn đề là điều kiện lý tưởng là combo chuẩn, eke vuông phẳng chuẩn nhưng lắp ráp bằng gì ( bác chủ lắp ráp bằng bulong ốc thì khoan lỗ chuẩn chưa, có chạy mũi hay không, bắt ốc lục giác vào có bị đội xô lệch qua lại không. Ca này thả lên máy CNC 4 5 trục khoan lỗ taro luôn thì em tin tưởng là khỏi canh so lại. Chứ khoan tay thì anh Nam khoan em cũng phải so cho chắc cú hahaha )
Việc lấy máy phả mặt bàn là khi máy đã vuông góc chuẩn và phả lại mặt bàn cho song song theo máy. Không hề có khái niệm là vừa đi xéo theo phương này và tịnh tiến song song theo mp kia. Nên cho dù phả nát mặt bàn cũng ko làm cho khung máy song song vuông góc hơn.
Dùng ốc dù chỉnh mặt Z thì em thấy có hay có dở vì khi combo X xô nghiêng nhiều -> chỉnh nghiêng Z ra nhiều -> khả năng tiếp xúc 2 mp kém đi -> yếu đi. Trường hợp này em ưu tiên chỉnh 2 vai phía dưới bằng 4 con ốc cân (2 con 2 góc cho mỗi bên vai) và chêm bên dưới luôn.

----------

Gamo, tiinicat

----------


## Gamo

Cái món lưỡi lam có lẽ khá hơn lon bia  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

tao thích thước lá hơn vì có nhiều loại mỏng dày khác nhau , chêm tới lúc đạt được 0.01 trên 300mm , mà cũng nói máy em hệ diy chứ không thôi nhiều ông phang hệ hãng tiêu chuẩn thế giới vào quất em là em mệt lắm .

----------

Gamo, tiinicat

----------


## tiinicat

> Vấn đề là điều kiện lý tưởng là combo chuẩn, eke vuông phẳng chuẩn nhưng lắp ráp bằng gì ( bác chủ lắp ráp bằng bulong ốc thì khoan lỗ chuẩn chưa, có chạy mũi hay không, bắt ốc lục giác vào có bị đội xô lệch qua lại không. Ca này thả lên máy CNC 4 5 trục khoan lỗ taro luôn thì em tin tưởng là khỏi canh so lại. Chứ khoan tay thì anh Nam khoan em cũng phải so cho chắc cú hahaha )
> Việc lấy máy phả mặt bàn là khi máy đã vuông góc chuẩn và phả lại mặt bàn cho song song theo máy. Không hề có khái niệm là vừa đi xéo theo phương này và tịnh tiến song song theo mp kia. Nên cho dù phả nát mặt bàn cũng ko làm cho khung máy song song vuông góc hơn.
> Dùng ốc dù chỉnh mặt Z thì em thấy có hay có dở vì khi combo X xô nghiêng nhiều -> chỉnh nghiêng Z ra nhiều -> khả năng tiếp xúc 2 mp kém đi -> yếu đi. Trường hợp này em ưu tiên chỉnh 2 vai phía dưới bằng 4 con ốc cân (2 con 2 góc cho mỗi bên vai) và chêm bên dưới luôn.


Em thấy cách làm của bác hay và đạt được chuẩn nhưng với điều kiện combo cua bác và các miếng thép mặt bích phải chuẩn chứ không bác càng chỉnh càng rối, do gia công không chuẩn. Còn nếu gia công chuẩn thì theo e chỉ cần so song song và phẳng mặt bích để có cái mình canh tiếp theo là Ok rồi.
Ngoài ra em thấy ở bước 2 của bác cũng làm giống em thôi canh song song X Y chứ ko thể vuông góc X Y ở bước này. Mình chỉ có thể canh vuông góc khi bắt Z vào thôi. 
Ngoài ra về lật mặt Z, chắc em nghe bác Nam mua thước lá về canh chỉnh sau khi so xem nó lệch mấy vạch mua thước lá kích thước nhu vậy chêm vào.

----------


## Gamo

> tao thích thước lá hơn vì có nhiều loại mỏng dày khác nhau , chêm tới lúc đạt được 0.01 trên 300mm , mà cũng nói máy em hệ diy chứ không thôi nhiều ông phang hệ hãng tiêu chuẩn thế giới vào quất em là em mệt lắm .


Hix... sang quá... 1 bộ thước lá khoảng bao nhiêu ta? Ở VN có bán hem?

----------


## CKD

> thép chêm hả? cứ quất lưỡi lam cho Tui


Em cứ thước lá mà phang, thước lá dày 0.1-0.2mm
Chổ nào cần dày hơn thì em chơi lưỡi dao bấm. Nhớ là trước khi dùng lấy máy mài rà cái lưỡi lại.
Lưỡi lam thì.. em hơi sợ, có chơi thì em cũng dùng kéo sởn cái lưỡi đi để đề phòng vạn nhất.

Chơi dao hay lưỡi lam... cẩn thận kẻo đứt tay. Em chơi món này thì phải hủy cái lưỡi nó xong mới chơi.

Lon bia hay giấy bạc thì em ứ chơi. Vì nó mềm èo à, chêm vào run run nó dẹp dép ra.

----------

Gamo, tiinicat

----------


## Tuấn

Em hơi tò mò tẹo, bác chủ định căn chuẩn sao không làm luôn từ ngày đầu, mua ray và vitme về chế khung luôn, kiểm soát dễ hơn chứ ạ ?
Mấy vụ chêm thép lá em không thích lắm, mất nhiều công quá. Phải em thì lệch vài chục vạch em xách cái máy mài tay ra em mài béng đi là xong, khỏii phải kê. Lão Ngọc Anh nghịch có 1 buổi mà từ 5mm xuống còn 0 vạch ợ. Vài chục vạch mài tí, cạo tẹo là xong, làm vậy lúc xiết ốc nó chắc hơn là kê.

Còn nếu bảo phay đồng chỉ cần thế thì em chịu rồi, hôm qua em mới phay đồng lần đầu tiên, dao 16 nó ăn vèo vèo, chả nghe tiếng động gì cả, trong khi thép C45 cắt hơi xong, phay cái chỗ cắt nó kêu thôi rồi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thước lá độ dày từ 0.02->~1mm, vài chục số trong 1 bộ ngoài tạ uyên bán 30 hay 40k/ 1 bộ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## tiinicat

> Em hơi tò mò tẹo, bác chủ định căn chuẩn sao không làm luôn từ ngày đầu, mua ray và vitme về chế khung luôn, kiểm soát dễ hơn chứ ạ ?
> Mấy vụ chêm thép lá em không thích lắm, mất nhiều công quá. Phải em thì lệch vài chục vạch em xách cái máy mài tay ra em mài béng đi là xong, khỏii phải kê. Lão Ngọc Anh nghịch có 1 buổi mà từ 5mm xuống còn 0 vạch ợ. Vài chục vạch mài tí, cạo tẹo là xong, làm vậy lúc xiết ốc nó chắc hơn là kê.
> 
> Còn nếu bảo phay đồng chỉ cần thế thì em chịu rồi, hôm qua em mới phay đồng lần đầu tiên, dao 16 nó ăn vèo vèo, chả nghe tiếng động gì cả, trong khi thép C45 cắt hơi xong, phay cái chỗ cắt nó kêu thôi rồi.


Em không biết các cao thủ thì sao chứ em nghĩ trình độ gia công và dụng cụ mấy tiệm cơ khí mà chịu gia công cho mình chắc ko tài nào làm bằng tui Nhật được ( trừ các cty cơ khí lớn). Nên sau khi làm con máy này em thấy làm máy nhỏ nhỏ thì ok nếu kiếm được đồ ngon miếng săt hay combo thì hãy làm ko thì mua combo bãi còn ngon chơi cho khỏe. Không biết mấy anh như Nam CNC và bác CKD có suy nghĩ khác em không???

----------


## huyquynhbk

C45 cắt hơi bị biến cứng cụ Tuấn ah. loại đấy bền cty cũ e làm họ cắt hơi xong cho vào lò ủ rồi mới gia công đấy ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Em không biết các cao thủ thì sao chứ em nghĩ trình độ gia công và dụng cụ mấy tiệm cơ khí mà chịu gia công cho mình chắc ko tài nào làm bằng tui Nhật được ( trừ các cty cơ khí lớn). Nên sau khi làm con máy này em thấy làm máy nhỏ nhỏ thì ok nếu kiếm được đồ ngon miếng săt hay combo thì hãy làm ko thì mua combo bãi còn ngon chơi cho khỏe. Không biết mấy anh như Nam CNC và bác CKD có suy nghĩ khác em không???


Nếu không sợ phải thay thế thì cứ combo mà chơi bác ạ. Dù có đem gia công từ đầu tới đít thì nó cũng ứ có chính xác được. Lão Tuấn làm được vì lão ý tự làm được hết ở xưởng, còn có trò nạo phá thay, ý lộn, nạo phá phôi nữa chứ.

----------

Gamo, tiinicat

----------


## CKD

> C45 cắt hơi bị biến cứng cụ Tuấn ah. loại đấy bền cty cũ e làm họ cắt hơi xong cho vào lò ủ rồi mới gia công đấy ah.


Tưới nguội mạnh vào cụ ạ. Trước lính của em vẫn hay phay tiện C45, C55, SDK11. Trong quá trình gia công chớ có làm nó nóng  :Smile: , làm xong lấy đèn khò đốt cho nó nóng rồi quăng vào thùng nhớt thảy (D10 từ máy nhựa thảy ra) là xong.

----------

tiinicat

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Tưới nguội mạnh vào cụ ạ. Trước lính của em vẫn hay phay tiện C45, C55, SDK11. Trong quá trình gia công chớ có làm nó nóng , làm xong lấy đèn khò đốt cho nó nóng rồi quăng vào thùng nhớt thảy (D10 từ máy nhựa thảy ra) là xong.


vâng, do lò nhiệt luyện bật 24/7 nên họ cho vào ủ chứ k chịu tốn tiền dao cụ cụ ah. mà sang tuần cụ ra HN ah, e fai thu xếp 1 buổi qua giao lưu vs cụ mới được.hihi

----------


## truongkiet

> Hix... sang quá... 1 bộ thước lá khoảng bao nhiêu ta? Ở VN có bán hem?


thước lá đo độ hở loại thường bán 150k một bộ

----------


## Nam CNC

bữa nào dẫn 500 ae miền nam ra học cái trò nạo phá thô của lão Hói khỏi mắc công chêm chi cho mệt.

----------


## GORLAK

Mua thước lá đo độ hở mà chêm, chắc cú luôn

----------


## tiinicat

Anh Nam đi học về truyền lại cho ae,chứ em nghe nạo nạo cũng ham quá. Chỉ là muốn nạo thì phải tháo ra hết ra nạo rồi ráp lại hơi cực xíu nhưng tiếp xúc chuẩn hơn,còn không chêm thước lá e nghĩ khá là ok.

----------

